# Denim (Bare Escentuals)



## hiphopchick3333 (Jan 27, 2007)

Anyone have a swatch of that color? I know it isn't MAC but I would really like a swatch of this color. Please and thank you!


----------



## rchickos (Jan 29, 2007)

I love this color.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





With flash:





Without flash:


----------



## Susan (Jan 31, 2007)

If you like it, pick it up now.  I read on Be Beautiful Cafe on Delphiforums that it is discontinued.


----------

